# Mac is unresponsive, possible short circuit?



## tys24 (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello, I am looking for some assistance regarding my MacBook Pro. 
Two nights ago, I pulled out my xbox 360 for the first time in however long, looking to play some classics. When I was setting it up and turned it on, I realised it had no internet because I didn't have my wireless adapter plugged in. I bought this wireless adapter and use to use it to play online and never had any issues with it. I grabbed that out and plugged in the power cord to it and then the USB and network cables that come out of it into the Xbox. It was working although couldn't connect to the internet as my wireless has changed since the last time I used it. I unplugged the network and USB cable of the adapter from the Xbox, kept the power cord in it so it stayed powered on, and went to plug it into my MacBook Pro to set it up to the right network, however when I plugged it into my laptop, the screen just went completely black and now there is no power to it at all. If I plug the charger into it all it shows is the light flickering on the charger between green and yellow, although it is not as strong as before (barely lit). I am assuming that the problem has been caused from the power running through the adapter some how short circuiting something within the laptop, however am I not extremely tech savvy so I was looking to find out some advice on what has happened and how I can go about fixing it/how much it will cost to get fixed!

Thankyou very much in advance.


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

Does the mac at least show signs of being pwered on? any lights on, keyboard back lights? anything?

if so you can try and external display, try an external monitor using a VGA cable to see if you get anything on it, if you do then its probably just the screen. If not then it much more serious.

I have repaired a fair few macs in the past and can tell you that they are not cheap to repair. try this first and let us know what happens then we can try to advise further


----------



## tys24 (Jun 16, 2017)

DataBase said:


> Does the mac at least show signs of being pwered on? any lights on, keyboard back lights? anything?
> 
> if so you can try and external display, try an external monitor using a VGA cable to see if you get anything on it, if you do then its probably just the screen. If not then it much more serious.
> 
> I have repaired a fair few macs in the past and can tell you that they are not cheap to repair. try this first and let us know what happens then we can try to advise further


Unfortunately there is no signs of power whatsoever from the laptop aside from the light flickering on very faintly on the charger when it is plugged in, aside from that absolutely nothing.


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

hmm you could try this, remove the power cable, then remove the back panel, there will be a number of screws around the perimeter of the mac book, remove them, but note where the screws have been removed from as they can sometimes be different sizes.

Once removed, take out the battery. Once the battery is out, hold down the power button for around 30 seconds, put the battery back, and try starting it up again.

its a long shot but has worked many times in the past.

If this does not work then I would suspect a fuse or capacitor on the main board but of course I cannot be certain without looking at it.

Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## tys24 (Jun 16, 2017)

DataBase said:


> hmm you could try this, remove the power cable, then remove the back panel, there will be a number of screws around the perimeter of the mac book, remove them, but note where the screws have been removed from as they can sometimes be different sizes.
> 
> Once removed, take out the battery. Once the battery is out, hold down the power button for around 30 seconds, put the battery back, and try starting it up again.
> 
> ...


Okay thankyou for your help, one final question, is it likely to be able to save all of my stuff? I have many precious photos and documents on there which I can't afford to lose!


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

Before you do ANYTHING in that case I would take out the hard drive, buy a hard drive caddy from amazon or ebay, plug it into another mac using the caddy and USB and transfer your data across. Then and only then attempt any repairs.


----------

